# early clay and calhoun county!!



## southwestslayer

I dont know what happen to the old thread but i figured i would start a new one. havent been up to the lease yet this year will be up the day before archery starts. but lets see some bucks that were taken from last year.


----------



## julian faedo

In Calhoun County from last year, just came from the woods and counted at least 14 nice bucks 6 of them were at least nice 8 pointers, can't wait for the season to start


----------



## southwestslayer

sweet buck here is my uncles from last yeara 125 inch 10 point..


----------



## 12pointer

Nice deer there southwestslayer was it killed in clay county ?


----------



## southwestslayer

it was killed in on the early clay line.


----------



## Ace1313

Www.springcreekcoop.com 
Here are some pictures of the bucks killed by our coop last year. Most if not all deer killed in Early.


----------



## southwestslayer

nice bucks!!!


----------



## southwestslayer

here is a couple more from the 2010 season.. two 10s and three 8s..


----------



## southwestslayer

how has the rain situation been up there lately!


----------



## Hawghunter89

*bucks*

a few from calhoun co


----------



## Hammack

southwestslayer said:


> how has the rain situation been up there lately!



what rain???  lol     Dry...  It has tried to rain some this weekend but here at my place I have not had any measurable rainfall.  Another year like this one has been and it will look like the sahara desert around here...


----------



## Defcon15

we got a good rain saturday night in SE corner of calhoun county. Poured rain for ~30-45 minutes.


----------



## southwestslayer

Hows bow season treating yall so far!!!


----------



## Son

Looks like ya'll having a bowseason like we're having in Early/Miller county. Nothing yet. No rain either.


----------



## southwestslayer

yea its been alittle slow. we could def. use the rain but we are heading up next weekend to give it another go.


----------



## Monty4x4

was up for opening muzzle.  Everyone saw does and one small buck was seen.  Mostly last light and later morning, after 10.  Cant wait for more!  Back in a few weeks.


----------



## Son

Yep, it's been slow in Early and Miller counties. We've seen a few does and small bucks. But for the most part they havn't been moving around much. Maybe this rain will help. I know it will help the food plots, and cut the dust down.


----------



## southwestslayer

yea it was slow for us aswell opening muzzle loader.. we will be back this coming weekend to let some lead fly!!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well seen lots of does an small bucks got 2 does with my muzzleloader yesterday in calhoun


----------



## southwestslayer

it was slow opening weekend we had a nice 8 point shot thursday of black powder. saw alot of small bucks some does all from 8am to 11am evenings were slow... back up this weekend


----------



## Monty4x4

Slayer, let us know what you see.  I am back up in a week.


----------



## southwestslayer

its been pretty slow this weekend so far we hard a 125 pound doe taken and the wed before gun opener a nice 8point was shot. word from my dad is they are starting to scrape and bump does alittle which is reallyweirdfor this time a year normal they don start pre rut til thanksgiving weekend!!!


----------



## Defcon15

southwestslayer said:


> its been pretty slow this weekend so far we hard a 125 pound doe taken and the wed before gun opener a nice 8point was shot. word from my dad is they are starting to scrape and bump does alittle which is reallyweirdfor this time a year normal they don start pre rut til thanksgiving weekend!!!



been noticing that they are getting started in calhoun county early too. saw a spike grunting and bumping a doe october 15th and have recently seen scrapes starting to pop up. i think it was the colder weather the last 2 weeks of october that got them going. will probably slow down as the temps return to normal. we typically don't see this kind of activity until late november so who knows whats going on.


----------



## Monty4x4

Heading up to camp tomorrow through the weekend.  Hope its active!


----------



## southwestslayer

ill be up this friday to monday!!!


----------



## southwestslayer

2 does shot last night ill be heading up tomorrow tocatch this cold front!!


----------



## Monty4x4

Movement was slow this week until the front went through.  Then saw does each hunt.  Took a 4 point on Sat morning cuz freezer was near empty.  Some small rubs and a few scrapes, but not much yet.


----------



## southwestslayer

8 were shot from thrusday to sunday 7 does and one 4 point that was a hunters son first deer.. 

montlary where abouts do you hunt?


----------



## Monty4x4

Right between Morgan and Edison.  This is our second year on this lease.  We were in Webster county for years prior.

How about you?


----------



## southwestslayer

we have been up there for 15 years now and hunt outside of edison towards blakely. do you by any chance hunt on the regans land?


----------



## Monty4x4

No, we have 1400 acres between two bordering properties with different owners.  Again, only our second year so still trying to figure out rut.  Is Thanksgiving usually the week?


----------



## southwestslayer

normally pre rut starts thankgiving weekend  and then full rut starts the week off dec 9th and the after xmas we got pre rut but so far this season everything seems to be ahead two weeks. alot of our deer are shot jan 5tth through the end of season..  good luck with the rest of the season!!


----------



## Monty4x4

Awesome, thanks for the info.  This seems consistent with what others in the area tell me too.  Thanks again!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

had a nice 8 come in an was working a scrape. shot him an he acted like he was hit but found no blood or him cant get bac till sat but i am going to go check some more


----------



## southwestslayer

def check it out. how far was the shot what didhe do after the shot?


----------



## Son

Still slow in S Early co. Lots of good buck sign showing up, but they're doint all of it at night. Most of what we're seeing is, fresh tracks from the night before. Hot weather, and wind is from the wrong direction for our stands. ESE winds are not normal for this time of year.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

still no luck founding him.  just hoping i  scared him be bac over there for the dec 1 -3 quota hunt


----------



## Troy

My son Trey killed a really nice 7ptlil this morning on our lease in Clay county. He is a bit on the happy side. He grossed 127 6/8 as a 7 point.


----------



## Hammack

Very nice deer!  I hunted yesterday and had bucks chasing hard all morning and afternoon.  I think it has finally broken loose.


----------



## southwestslayer

nice buck congrats just gota pic sent to me from my dad. a monster was shotof are old lease right acrossed the road from where we hunt now it was running does!!


----------



## southwestslayer

are lease killed 4 8s and a 9 in the last week rut is on and the lease next to use shot a 140 inch 10. im pretty sure oneon the 8s is goin to score in the mid 140s its huge!!! pics soon


----------



## southwestslayer

the one 8 ended up scoring 130


----------



## Monty4x4

Slayer, WHERE'S THE PICS?!?!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

hope  they are still chasing my wife got picked for the chickasaw hunt this week


----------



## Monty4x4

Father in law in the woods today.  Saw a bruiser chasing a doe.  Doe scented him and they both took off.  Then later shot a doe since he hasnt taken anything yet.  At the processor there were four nice bucks, all in rut.  I say Calhoun is on!  I am up Friday through the 1st, cant wait!  Just hope its not all over by then.  But it still beats working!


----------



## Hammack

I had a chance to go this afternoon and had a large buck chasing hard.  I never could get the shot on him.  Going back in the morning and hopefully one of the does will bring him back thru at some point.  Looks like the rut is still on.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well didnt see much but she did get a small doe yesterday.didnt see anything this afternoon. be bac after them after christmas


----------



## southwestslayer

130 inch 8 is the first pic and thena nice nine followed by a smaller but shooter 8 my dad shot at 344 yards!!


----------



## southwestslayer

pics


----------



## southwestslayer

nine dads8


----------



## Son

Nice bucks. We're on the lower end of Early, and no rut yet in our woods. Was some chasing almost two weeks ago, one morning only, then they shut down and we havn't seen much since.


----------



## Monty4x4

Nice deer! I'm up for fri eve hunt.


----------



## Monty4x4

*Calhoun update*

Just got back from 9 day trip. Took a big doe. Buck activity was reaaaal slow. Saw one nice one a few minutes after legal shooting light. And a real bruiser standing on a field edge at 2 pm! We're driving across the field and there he was. Buddy got out and took a shot but clean missed. It hurt to watch. He was prob 130s and very tall. Oh well. Sure this cold snap I just missed got them more active. But still a good week. Gonna try to get back closing weekend. Until then!


----------



## florida boy

JUst got back from Clay county and it doesnt look like the  " 2nd " rut will be in before the season ends . Very few deer seen and only 2 small bucks on 5 cameras over the last 2 weeks . Zero running tracks seen on any of our roads . The neighbors to our north and west must have alot less standards on their deer management . They have shot up the world on our borders . Hope something makes it till next year....


----------



## florida boy

Oh yeah....and for the idiot that has been crossing flatcreek poaching ourside.....I got your pic on trailcamera and turned it over to Jim.....


----------



## Monty4x4

*Edison Turkey - First One*

Went opening weekend.  It was more of a work weekend so we didnt hunt Saturday morning but went out in the eve.  Went to one spot we know them to roost and called, got nothing back.  Went to another and within 3 minutes one gobbled.  We guessed him to be at least a few hundred yards away.  We got set up real quick, didnt use decoys, and kept calling.  This went on for about five minutes and then he went quiet for a few.  Then our next call he gobbled back and it sounded like he was on top of us it was so loud.  Then a few seconds later he became visible about 50 yards out.  Called a couple more times and got him to 35 yards, let the Mossberg bark, and he hit the dirt.  He had a 9 inch beard and 1 inch spurs.  Not bad for my first.


----------



## Monty4x4

Anyone got any cameras up or getting camp ready yet?


----------



## southwestslayer

How much rain have yall had lately?


----------



## don

Hey codey your place has got good rain ...the fields along arlington road look great and are all peanuts....even the hay field....I've been going up once a month or so working on my place .


----------



## southwestslayer

sweet thanks don..


----------



## don

when you guys going up...


----------



## southwestslayer

friday morning around 4am!


----------



## don

have fun, you got any cameras out yet....


----------



## southwestslayer

No didnt get a chance to go up during summer. Ill have all 5 out as soon as i get there. Hows your property looking.


----------



## don

lookin good you should come by sometime and take a look for your self....I have planted 15 fruit trees and a couple nut trees over the years and plan on a few more.....making a nice road/path system and my 2 food plots are about 2.5 acres each . I still want to open up my creek bottom a bit and widen/deepin the creek....all ways something to do up there....


----------



## Monty4x4

Lets get this thread going.  Any reports in Calhoun?  I was up for opening muzzle.  Only saw one deer, a doe, and that was on the way into the woods on my golf cart.  Saw nothing from the stand.  But saw some scrapes and rubs, a couple aggressive ones too.  Anyone else?  It's FINALLY here!


----------



## Monty4x4

And I also started a new mineral site in September with a trail cam on it, and didnt get a picture of a single deer.  Guess they haven't found it yet, or dont need it.


----------



## Ace1313

We had the first big buck killed by our coop this weekend. Prob mid 140's 10 Pt that was caught heading to feed. Saw a 110-115 in 8 Pt last night in the plot about 6:40.


----------



## southwestslayer

Sweet man good to hear we had a nice 9 shot last weekend. Lets see some pics of that 10


----------



## southwestslayer

9 point


----------



## don

Nice buck Codey is that the first buck down this year. Who's the lucky hunter. did you have that deer on camera ,if so post a before pic that would be cool to see.


----------



## brianmorales189

Heres a Before and after picture of a 9pt my dad killed during the muzzleloader season on our lease in Early County.


----------



## southwestslayer

before


----------



## southwestslayer

2nd buck down don.


----------



## southwestslayer

Brian that is aawesome buck... congratsto your dad


----------



## don

congrats to the hunters and nice before pics.....


----------



## southwestslayer

yea they were both younger deer but both hunters first bucks.. wish they could of gone atleast one more year. i have a pic that shows the true growth between 2.5yr and 3.5.


----------



## southwestslayer

last year 

this year notice the notch in the ear....


----------



## don

yep looks like the same deer.


----------



## don

codey heres a few from my place this year.what ya think.


----------



## southwestslayer

looking good.


----------



## don

just gotta put a bullet hole in one of them...


----------



## Ace1313

The picture of the 10 Pt is on our coop site. I passed a mid 130's last week. He came out to a plot in planted pines at 6:30. Hunted last night and saw 15+ deer all does and a spike. Might hunt tonight but I need to get back north the rut is getting great up there. Going to be real picky as I have only one buck tag left.


----------



## Monty4x4

Heading up tomorrow afternoon. Weather looks good. Anyone been up lately or have any reports?


----------



## southwestslayer

i leave tonight but my dad and a few other guys are up there saying deer are moving in the am!


----------



## southwestslayer

Moving in the am not much going on in the afternoon. We had 2 does shot this weekend and a couple small bucks seen. Scrapes are starting to show up on time thanksgiving should be good with a cold front.


----------



## Monty4x4

Just got back was up since Friday. No big boys moving and not many older deer in general. Small young does only until this morning when I saw and took a fat doe. Rubs are popping up but Only small stuff, and no scrapes that I saw. I think we're more of an early December rut and that would seem to make sense with what I saw.


----------



## talisman

The deer seem to be in that lull period of realizing that they are being hunted and also waiting on the colder weather and the rut


----------



## Ace1313

Will be down after Turkey day. Sounds like the typical lull before the pre rut.


----------



## Ace1313

Will be down after Turkey day. Sounds like the typical lull before the pre rut.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well the small bucks are making scrapes an chasing  there were 5 bucks killed off  of chickasaw wma this weekend


----------



## Monty4x4

Don't think he was rutting but got this guy this morning. Best taken off this property so far. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7404846#post7404846


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice buck I have one on cam that looks like him


----------



## don

Hey Codey got the buck scored up......155 and 3/8 gross B&C .......


----------



## southwestslayer

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - that was a monster!


----------



## don

Hey hope your dad is ok and gets well soon after his fall from the stand.....


----------



## florida boy

Hunted Clay for a few days......very few scrapes and rubs for this time of year . not alot on cameras either


----------



## southwestslayer

thanks don just got a txt last night one of the guys shot a 9 point last eve. he camein working a scrape line. this week up there they have seen close to 30 deer.


----------



## southwestslayer

Eight shot thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## southwestslayer

Nine shot week after thanksgiving


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice deer I have a buck on cam that look just like that


----------



## Monty4x4

We dont hunt that close to each other, do we?  I assume you mean looks to have similar genetics?  I am curious if a certain strain runs strong in the area because this deer had a very short but stocky body.  Never saw one like him on our last lease in Webster.  Were all longer bodies.  Any ideas?


----------



## Ace1313

We talked in camp about this the other day. We have a mixture of both body types in the area. Both still put so serious bone.


----------



## southwestslayer

Here is a pic of the one that's looks like him


----------



## southwestslayer

The RUT is ON!!!


----------



## Son

Rut, where. We havn't seen any rut yet. Miller and Early Co line.


----------



## southwestslayer

In the tri county area of clay Calhoun and early counties


----------



## Ace1313

Good deal. My brother and I are trying to get down this weekend. Stick and string for me as I hunt does.


----------



## Jim lawrence

Any of y'all hunt in early county around the Jakin area. Was wondering how the rut was going , I was up there this past weekend and saw 2 small does  from Friday till this past Tuesday , any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## talisman

the rut has been very poor again this year


----------



## Monty4x4

My father in law and another member have been up all week and not seeing much of anything.  I am up on Saturday for a week and my last trip of the year.


----------



## Son

Trail cameras just began getting some mature bucks couple days ago. And several have been seen by hunters going in and out in the dark. But daylight sightings are few. Full moon isn't helping, nor is the wind.


----------



## Hammack

I am right on the northeast boundary of Clay right on the randolph/clay line and only a couple miles from calhoun.  I killed this buck on Thanksgiving morning, and he was chasing a doe.  4.5 year old, and the pics really don't do this deer justice.    I have not gotten to spend alot of time in the woods this year due to work, but from what I am seeing on the cameras the second rut is in full swing in my area.  I have several chasing pics over the past week and a half.


----------



## BRIAN1

Looking to lease some land in Calhoun County for 2013. Does anyone on this thread know of anything? Interested in deer/hogs only. Thanks in advance.

BRIAN1


----------



## southwestslayer

I killed a 8 point dec 30th morning my personal best.


----------



## Monty4x4

Awesome buck! I'm up here now. Some other members saw some nice ones this week and father in law got a nice 4.5+. I am looking for one more doe. Had a good year so not getting after them too hard. Just kinda relaxing. But last week or so has def shown some ruttin goin on.


----------



## don

congrats on the PB codey.....nice lookin buck..


----------



## Son

Ya'll done good.


----------



## southwestslayer

Thanks everyone for all the info.. Another good season in the books!


----------

